# Dog Aggression and Hypothyroidism



## MoosieBlue (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi All,

I have two chi's. Blue, who's 7 and Moose, who's 6. My dogs have always had moments of fighting, more recently these fights have escalated to injuries requiring vet care and I've moved Blue in with my parents for the time being for his safety and my sanity.

I've spoken with a trainer/behaviorist who seemed to think Moose is A) a bully and B) has some type of medical issue causing him to be more aggressive. 

He's now been tested for hypothyroidism at my vet, the stand T4 test they do and both times his hormone level is the lowest acceptable so my vet would like to start him on meds.

I'm wondering if anyone on here has their dogs on meds, and if you've seen any difference in behavior? Moose is the opposite of the normal hypothyroidism dog. His coat is nice, no hair loss, he's skinny and not lethargic.


----------

